# ONE OF THE BABIES IS PIPPING!!!! ADVICE PLEASE



## krb1093 (Jul 27, 2012)

Do I keep the paper towel over them? Do I need to mist them? Why is it hardly moving? Are they lazy when hatching? Also it started piping under the egg and has blood coming from the hole! Is something wrong with it?


----------



## tortadise (Jul 27, 2012)

*RE: ONE OF THE BABIES IS PIPING!!!! ADVICE PLEASE*

Usually they will take a day or so to completely hatch out. Sometimes can be a little bloody from being a little dry. Should pass if not hope for the best. I usually peel some of the shell back so they can sticj their heads out a little more and they will usually start to really work their way out. May take more than a couple days. You can mist the substrate to bring humidity up a little. Use warm water to mist with. What species?


----------



## Jacqui (Jul 28, 2012)

*RE: ONE OF THE BABIES IS PIPING!!!! ADVICE PLEASE*



tortadise said:


> Usually they will take a day or so to completely hatch out. Sometimes can be a little bloody from being a little dry. Should pass if not hope for the best. I usually peel some of the shell back so they can sticj their heads out a little more and they will usually start to really work their way out. May take more than a couple days. You can mist the substrate to bring humidity up a little. Use warm water to mist with. What species?



As I recall, they believe them to be Eastern box.


----------



## tortadise (Jul 28, 2012)

*RE: ONE OF THE BABIES IS PIPING!!!! ADVICE PLEASE*

Ahh its been a while since ive hatched those in the incubator. 

So anymore progress on getting out of his egg yet? Did the blood subside?


----------



## krb1093 (Jul 28, 2012)

*RE: ONE OF THE BABIES IS PIPING!!!! ADVICE PLEASE*

No! I'm worried. He's still alive but really not moving much at all. Yolk is pretty big with lots of blood vessels. I really didn't think he'd make it through the night and actually thought he passed. he's yolk sac was protruding through the bottom of the egg so maybe he wasn't piping. I read were if you think they may need help you can open the egg carefully. Yes, it is an eastern box. We did open part of the egg


----------



## Happy Tortoise (Jul 28, 2012)

It always take a couple days to hatch and the blood won't be unnatural. But what species is your tort?


----------



## krb1093 (Jul 28, 2012)

Eastern box


----------



## turtlelady80 (Jul 29, 2012)

Anything?? Is the baby OK??


----------



## Mgridgaway (Jul 30, 2012)

When I hatched my EBT's last year it sometimes took up to a week for them to finally crawl out of the egg. They sit, and sleep, and occasionally move around very slightly. I wouldn't be too worried just yet  Just keep an eye on it.


----------

